# Input - Field Asset Services?



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Anybody done any work for this company? Looking for any input.


----------



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

RUN!!! I have several times and it is not worth it.they try everything they can to get out of paying you. I use other companies that do the same thing and no problems


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Marionlandscape;848281 said:


> RUN!!! I have several times and it is not worth it.they try everything they can to get out of paying you. I use other companies that do the same thing and no problems


Darn straight! We took on a foreclosure to see if it was worth the time. They wanted all the locks rekeyed -for $35.

They wanted before pictures of the lawn Front, rear, sides,
They wanted during pictures with equipment on the lawn, front side and rear views.
They wanted after pictures, front side, rear.

Missed one pic and got screwed out of $400. Pic was deleted by mistake and property was a bit of a drive.

NEVER WORK FOR THIS COMPANY!!!!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, Marionlandscape and big acres. This would be for plowing and they discussed procedure (including pictures, which I have no problem with). I'm skittish after the experiences of some others with "some" national companies.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

No problem, Mick.

I didn't have a problem with the pictures either, but the fact that they were unwilling to work with me when I had 11 out of 12 (obviously proving the work) is enough to tell me to stay away. Heaven forbid you show up for a push with a dead battery on your phone/camera.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Done a bit of snow work for them. No problems with getting paid.


----------



## camby1 (Jan 1, 2003)

Who are the other companies that do the same type of work as Field Asset Services?


----------



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

not sure in your area contact a Realtor or bank for some leads


----------

